# Moving to Dubai Today!



## swissol (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I am leaving the UK for Dubai today and am keen to meet up and get to know some fellow ex-pats, or at least get some advice with regards places to go.

I am a keen sportsman, like running, tennis, boxing, going to the gym, golf etc etc etc. Interested in taking up duathlon/traithlon too.

If there are any people out there looking for a playing partner or someone to make up a team, please let me know. Or if you know of any good sports clubs (and gyms especially, with good PTs), that would be great!

I am also a big fan of fine dining and good wine, so again, keen to meet up with fellow food/wine lovers. Alternatively, if anyone knows of any food/wine "clubs/groups", pointing me in the right direction would be very much appreciated.

Looking forward to moving out there: new, job, new challenge, new culture, new friends! 

Martin


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

swissol said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am leaving the UK for Dubai today and am keen to meet up and get to know some fellow ex-pats, or at least get some advice with regards places to go.
> 
> ...


Afternoon Martin,

Welcome to Dubai!!

I play a bit of tennis over here so if you fancy a game let me know. Once you have made 5 posts you will be able to send/receive private messages so I will then send you my number.

Meetup.com is also handy for you if you enjoy meeting new people and dining in groups.

What area are you planning on living in?

Dan


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

loads of good tri clubs here, and loads of events over the long winter months.
Really well organised.

Be prepared to have your cycling restricted to off the roads on purpose built cycle tracks, unless you join large, supported and escorted groups. The roads are proper-dangerous for cyclists.
That said, there are great facilities for cyclists here


----------



## swissol (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Dan,

Sounds great, thanks. Better get working on some more posts! 

I am staying in JLT for a couple of months, will be looking to find somewhere in that locale (ie Dubai Marina) for the longer term.


----------



## swissol (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Vantage,

Got the impression that road cycling is very much a no-no on my previous shorter visits there! 

Thanks for the heads up ref facilities and groups.


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

swissol said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Sounds great, thanks. Better get working on some more posts!
> 
> I am staying in JLT for a couple of months, will be looking to find somewhere in that locale (ie Dubai Marina) for the longer term.


You'll get to 5 in no time.

What brought you over here?

JLT is a good area, close to everything and plenty of facilities on the door step


----------



## swissol (Oct 30, 2013)

Quit my job at Amazon after 8 years, moving over to try and help Souq develop into a first class e-commerce outfit.

have done a bit of research on ref accommodation over the last few weeks and Dubai Marina area seems just right for me.


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

swissol said:


> Quit my job at Amazon after 8 years, moving over to try and help Souq develop into a first class e-commerce outfit.
> 
> have done a bit of research on ref accommodation over the last few weeks and Dubai Marina area seems just right for me.


Quite a big move then!!! What time do you fly out?


----------



## swissol (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep, a challenge, but one I am relishing!

Flight is at 20:15hrs, land 7:00am local on Thursday.


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Great timing, in time for the Islamic New Year! New Year, New Start!


----------



## swissol (Oct 30, 2013)

Indeed! Have some friends on holiday out there this week so hooking up with them when I arrive.


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Your not nicola and mikes friend are u?!


----------



## swissol (Oct 30, 2013)

harkybella said:


> Your not nicola and mikes friend are u?!


Hiya, yes, I am! Nicola mentioned she knows some people out here. Hooked up with them last night and am out for dinner with them tonight before they fly back.

Nice to "meet" friend of a friend on here already!


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha!! 
I thought that. Small world and I saw you were at Cheesecake Factory already lol. Facebook allows no secrets!!
I'm cousins with Nicolas best friend donna. 
Welcome!


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Ps if you need anything or stuck with anything please get in touch. X


----------



## swissol (Oct 30, 2013)

Facebook can be a dangerous place, but in this case is has been a good place! 

Thank you very much for the offer of help. I most likely will need take you up on that offer at some point. 

Add me on FB if you like, makes it easier to make contact until I sort out a phone etc etc. M x


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok will do x


----------

